# Aleā sensus



## satirikon

Hi latin forum!

My latin is really poor, just managed to investigate a bit from library resources.

How would you translate ´Order out of Chaos´ to latin: *Aleā sensus*? (Could work as ablative without preposition?)

What would *alea sensū* or *aleā sensū *possibly mean?

It is possible to inverse noun and adjective(or similar) in latin, aleā sensus = sensus aleā?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Scholiast

A warm welcome to the Latin Forum for satirikon!

I can't quite understand what you are trying to do with 'alea' ('die', as in a gaming toy) and 'sensus' ('feeling', 'perception', 'awareness').

My suggestion: _Ex Chao Ordo_. ('Chaos' is a loan-word in Latin, from Greek, and I don't think I've found it in any classical author in the ablative, but that hardly matters).

Ideally we'd need more context: this looks as if it is trying to be a motto or a slogan for a tattoo or something like that. Perhaps satirikon could enlighten us further.

Σ


----------



## satirikon

Thank you, Scholiast!

I´m glad to receive your message. Not a tattoo  but a brand name. Actually, it ´s my partners idea, who´s looking for a name for his project: Mindfulness classes, and he loves the word alea (also luck, fortune), which represents for him the aleatory nature of life or being. ´Aleatorius´ exists, as expected, and it would be possibly derived from ´alea´, but it doesn´t sound very nice. ´Sensus´- sense, reason. As in ´stricto sensu´. 

It should mean: *Sense you create from chaos.*

(P.S. He says Ex Chao Ordo sounds like a sect

Greetings,


----------



## Snodv

Greetings,
Butting in, but _alea_ doesn't mean "chaos" at all.  Of course it means a die or a dice game, but the "fortune" sense has more the connotation of risk or uncertainty, as we might say in English "a toss of the coin."  My dictionary cites your adjective _aleatorius_ as pertaining to dicing in _aleatoria damna_, "gambling losses."  And I don't think _sensus _means "reason" in the sense (haha) of rationality.
Actually it would be hard to beat Scholiast's _Ex Chao Ordo_ for the meaning you seek.


----------



## bearded

Snodv said:


> it would be hard to beat Scholiast's _Ex Chao Ordo_ for the meaning you seek.


And it does not at all sound  ''like a sect'' to my ear.


----------



## satirikon

Thank you Snodv and Bearded for your new ideas, it' s really intriguing to investigate the symbolic meaning of these words and the shift in meaning they can have in different language. As we do not speak latin we can only indirectly guess if the 'alea' concept could work here. In Latin-Spanish diccionary, alea is listed as 'azar'. 

Greetings!


----------



## Snodv

satirikon said:


> In Latin-Spanish diccionary, alea is listed as 'azar'.


  ¡Muy interesante!  From that source we have English _hazard_. which commonly means "danger" (=_peligro_).


----------



## bearded

Snodv said:


> From that source we have English _hazard_


...and in Italian we have _azzardo _(risk). ''Gioco d'azzardo'' is a (risky) gamble. But the 'source' of the word in European languages was probably Arabic:
Etimologia : azzardo;


----------



## Snodv

Yes, my source says so too:  English from French from Spanish _azar, _from Arabic _yásara, _defined as "he played at dice."


----------

